# Sky Online: Prezzi e Servizi On Demand. Cinema, Serie Tv, Sport



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

Sky sta per lanciare un nuovo servizio On Demand in competizione con Infinity e, prossimamente, con Netflix.

Si tratta di Sky Online.

Ma cos'è per la precisione?

Sky Online, come dice il termine stesso, è un servizio online, on demand, che permetterà di vedere Cinema, Serie Tv ed eventi sportivi (Serie A esclusa)

Il costo? Si partirà dai 10 euro al mese e non dovrebbe superare i 20.

Il sito ufficiale di Sky online è già on. E permette di pre registrarsi per poter usufruire di un periodo di prova.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2014)

ma chi è abbonato non ce lo ha gia incluso?


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

No


----------



## Ale (5 Marzo 2014)

ma si puo' essere soltanto clienti di sky online?


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma si puo' essere soltanto clienti di sky online?



Sì, credo sia un servizio creato ad hoc per i non abbonati al satellitare.

Ma come scritto, non trasmetteranno la Serie A.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Ragazzi ma il periodo in prova di quanti giorni è???


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma il periodo in prova di quanti giorni è???



aggiungo se sapete se si paga questa prova


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

Il periodo di prova NON si paga. Ma mi raccomando di disattivare il rinnovo automatico nelle opzioni del vostro account.


​


----------



## Ale (6 Marzo 2014)

a questo punto potrebbe essere conveniente staccare sky e passare a skuyonline


----------

